# Win 2008 R2 Server cannot ping itself.



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi i work for a small dentistry and we have been having lots of problems with our network lately. We first noticed something was wrong when we tried to add a new computer to the domain but for some reason it couldn't find the domain. that led us to check the server out and turns out it cannot ping itself or other computers on the domain. The odd part is that 10 computers are still connected to the domain and are still connecting to the records on the server just fine even though the server is unable to ping them. If anyone can help find the cause it would be very helpful.


----------

